

Top VCs of 2007 - pg
http://alwayson.goingon.com/permalink/post/18951

======
pg
The list of early-stage VCs is quite similar to the one our poll produced

<http://ycombinator.com/topvcs.html>

with the striking difference that KP is entirely missing from their list. It
does seem like KP hasn't been funding so many Internet cos recently.

------
gaborcselle
What are the rankings here based on? Number of deals, number of clients, or
expert opinion?

~~~
Goladus
The article said the numbers will be published in the print edition.

